# Another thing Honey is Good For?



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

And...raises male testosterone...?

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2405844019356890

Some crazy research going on out there. I foresee some smart marketing campaigns for beer-drinking body builders to buff up.


----------

